# ICD-9 for History of blood transfusions



## irodcis (Jan 17, 2008)

We are ordering a HIV test due to patient receiving multiple blood transfusions, but I can't find an ICD-9 code.  Can anyone help me out?


----------



## barbara.welge@ihs.gov (Nov 10, 2015)

I need a code for history of blood transfusion due to anemia


----------

